# Simple homemade dovetail jig



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

This jig will make 1/2 inch dovetails. It bolts to my table in the same spot as my previously made boxjoint jig.


g-man


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

I would like to make something like that myself. What type of bit, size and angle did you use? and how do you cut the pins to match?


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

FordPrefect said:


> I would like to make something like that myself. What type of bit, size and angle did you use? and how do you cut the pins to match?



I used a 14 degree 1/2 inch dovetail bit. I just made the jig and I haven't cut a full piece yet. I will let you know how it worked out later.


g-man


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2009)

Are there any up dates on the jig, with making the pins?


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

How can you post a story on a device that you havent used yet? The cutting of the tails is easy with or without your jig. But how about the pins?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Should not be a problem. they could be bone with a band saw


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Dovetail Jig*



woodshopdemos said:


> How can you post a story on a device that you havent used yet? The cutting of the tails is easy with or without your jig. But how about the pins?


 

Sorry Guys I posted that 5 yrs ago and have moved on to other jigs. I may get back to that one yet. 

Gary


----------



## lbarnes (Mar 18, 2011)

This is absolutely useless. Is this site for real? I expect serious guidelines when I turn to a site like this and go to all the trouble to register.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Unbelievable. It always amazes me how unjustly critical people can get on a community site, that is free to use and register for. The amount of truly valuable information on this site is considerable, provided by others who also freely use the site as well. Even this post may inspire someone to build and improve upon the original jig concept that was started by g-man. Making unwarranted attacks as demonstrated above is just simply a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Might also note that the original posting date is 2004.

I agree with Mike, unbelievable and yeah, that registering thing is an awful lot of trouble to do.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Agree with Mike also....careful ya dont bust your finger registering Ibarnes....have a good look at whats on offer here before you take the high ground!..........AL


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

> This is absolutely useless. Is this site for real? I expect serious guidelines when I turn to a site like this and go to all the trouble to register.


How much did you pay to sign up?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Please explain?*



lbarnes said:


> This is absolutely useless. Is this site for real? I expect serious guidelines when I turn to a site like this and go to all the trouble to register.


And we wonder why there is no harmony in the world.

I am not sure what "guidelines" you are referring too from "a site like this"?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If You make 10 replys, You will think differently, I think


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That is a nice looking jig! If it is working well , others may want to try duplicate it. Nce job!


----------



## Jordan31 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sergiozal (Feb 7, 2011)

is it possible to give us larger pictures?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

The pictures above appear to be a variation on "The Router Workshop" box joint jig. I'm not sure of the efficiency of such a jig however I would love to learn more.

I'm also working on a comparison of existing dovetail jigs, one of which is a shop made version of the most popular jig. It looks quite workable so I'm trying to figure out how to build one like it. Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated/


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

I am new here, and have been learning a lot, such about sking ets ... Still going through the forum it's fanstastic.Thanks to all of you


----------



## rayswoodworking (Jul 21, 2012)

looked at your homemade dovetail jig and it looks like it would work great. Thanks


----------



## Muzzie (Jun 3, 2013)

*1/2 inch dovetail*



g-man said:


> This jig will make 1/2 inch dovetails. It bolts to my table in the same spot as my previously made boxjoint jig.
> 
> 
> g-man


thanks a lot. will do


----------

